# New Humi ****....



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Well I got my cabinet in today, chilled humdified all up and running. I am still waiting on a custom controller box to show up to run the oasis II. Once that gets here it will be all done. I got it half stocked I am waiting on the CO to finish up the rest of it.

Enjoy......


----------



## dawgboy (Sep 20, 2006)

OMG that is very nice. I only dream about stuff like that!

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Congratulations! That's a great looking cabinet. 

Seems like you're well on the way to stocking it up.
Best of luck with it!


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Very awesome.


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Wow!





again....

Wow!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Wait till Kiwi sees it,she adores all things large....


----------



## jac2598 (Aug 26, 2006)

Nice! :dr


----------



## msad1217 (Oct 23, 2006)

Sweet!!:w


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

that thing is DOWN TOWN Ryan!!


----------



## KyLongbeard (Nov 13, 2006)

Sweeeet!!:dr


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

Holy crap that thing is amazing. nice choice!!!


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

THAT is half full? I envy you.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

What is the maker of this fine piece of cabinetry ? Which model as well . Looks real nice . I think I'm headed in that direction . I just got done trying to squeeze a 10 ct. cab of 898's into my coolidor , took about a half hour and 4 attempts . Only room for some singles now . I also need to start smoking more , apparently . :u Good luck with your cabinet !


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Very nice Ryan!!!


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Sigarz said:


> Holy crap that thing is amazing. nice choice!!!


:tpd:

You don't deserve to be called a Newb! We hereby disown you! :r


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Very nice looking cabinet. Time to get it filled to the brim.:dr


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

I had it made by a guy that builds wine cellars in Canada. He put 2 inches of foam in between oak boards and then lined it with tons of silicone. The cooler is from Kool in Shanghai, they make this cooler to add humdity to the space as it only uses air exchange, it is virtually silent. Any condensate it creates that it cant absorb and redistribute goes down a tube to the CO. It is designed to keep the cab at 63% on its own so very little is coming down the tube for the CO. The blue wire is an external sensor they made so I could put the sensor in a cigar box. I turned it on and it stabilized in about 6 minutes and has not been on since; temp is holding steady, house is at 74 cooler is at 68. I am very pleased and it was worth the wait....

EDITED: I went back through my notes on the cooler. It uses a controller that only lowers the coil temp 4 degrees below cabinet temp, as the temp drops it lowers the coil temp, thus preventing condensation...So far it is doing its job.......


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Very nice!! What is the capacity of that? Just curious. Also is humidity holding well?

Time to fill it up!! :w


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

2 words...



SW





EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTT!!!!


I'll bet you just grin every time you look at it, don't you?


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Boston_Dude05 said:


> Very nice!! What is the capacity of that? Just curious. Also is humidity holding well?
> 
> Time to fill it up!! :w


The measured capacity of a Robusto size box would be around 762 closed boxes. That would be 3 layers deep with once inch on each side for air movement.

Temp 68 humidity 68, there is zero RH change as it cycles as the air never hits a cold coil.... So far so good.....


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Bigga Petey said:


> Wow!
> 
> again....
> 
> Wow!


:tpd: And, yet again .... Wow.


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Damn that is awesome bro! Very nice


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

Wow, that thing is impressive. I knew it was going to be something big, but wow.

Congratulations.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Scimmia said:


> Wow, that thing is impressive. I knew it was going to be something big, but wow.
> 
> Congratulations.


No Sir, thank you. Without your help my controller plans would have been a mess. For those who dont know Scimmia is the one who helped me design a controller for this box.... Thanks again buddy....


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

Not a problem at all, I just hope it does what you want.


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow, That is very nice indeed.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Holy Crap !!

Nice one Boston Boy !! Thats were all the cigars have been going.

Great looking display.


----------



## jxpfeer (Aug 14, 2006)

wow holy crap. that is an awesome cabinet. i'm very jealous (as i suspect are many other people). congrats to you on your new humi


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

monsoon said:


> Bigga Petey said:
> 
> 
> > Wow!
> ...


:tpd: Wow. (I don't think I've said "wow" as many times in my whole life as I have in the month since I started reading these threads) Wow.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Very Nice


----------



## guinsdan (Mar 6, 2006)

Do you have a name for this B&M?


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Holy humidors Batman!


----------



## Terrasco (Nov 26, 2006)

Where do you live? Any dogs? Planning any trips for the holidays? Would your neighbors be suspicious of a rental van pulling up while you are gone? 'Bout how heavy is it?


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Terrasco said:


> Where do you live? Any dogs? Planning any trips for the holidays? Would your neighbors be suspicious of a rental van pulling up while you are gone? 'Bout how heavy is it?


Hahahah Yeah big dog

Weight is 419 lbs empty. Sad to say it is not going to be fun when it comes time to move it someday....


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Looks good Ryan. Now is this the one I saw the drawings for? For some reason I pictured it slightly larger. Looks really sweet though!


Ron


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

it looks good with the open boxes..soon you will have to close them.


----------



## BobbyRitz (Nov 25, 2006)

Wow...want to adopt a 35 year old man? I'm upwardly mobile and would only require a small space on the floor next to advertised humi. 

P.S. If necessary, I can leave the wife and three week old in MD.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

I have been in a number of "cigar stores" that were not stocked as well as that. Very nice and congradulations. Use it in good health!


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Very cool! Please keep us posted on how it is performing as time goes by. I live in California with little need for a climate controlled box, but there are so many who would die for such a set up. Bravo. 

Doc


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Wait till Kiwi sees it,she adores all things large....


Funny Funny ha ha!!

That does not include mouths!!!!






Nice little box you got there Ryan


----------



## mhillsing23 (Apr 18, 2006)

That is un-friggin-believable! Congrats man! :dr


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Very nice cabinet - Looks like you could open a small store -


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

can't believe i missed this yesterday
kudos to you rp. it definetely looks like you did allot of research and put some great work in organizing and planning your purchase.
let us know how it works over time.


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Dang! now i have humi envy. 762 boxes, holy cow, i want one.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Congrats Ryan! That is a beautiful sight to behold!


----------



## publicspeakingnerd (Nov 6, 2006)

Looks great, Ryan!


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Sweet humi RP! Have fun filling er up.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice!!! Like your own B&M or from your recent launches....ammo bunker!!!


----------

